# 97 max wont start



## 97sleeper (May 17, 2006)

ok, i have a 97 max GLE, while im driving it just dies, went to start it back up and not light or nothing come on. it has a new battery and starter...someone told me it may be a fusible link, does neone know howto change that? i have to get this thing runnin by next week, so if neone know please let me know


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

absolutely nothing has power? 
Can you explain(thoroughly) how the car died?

From the information you have provided, I would assume that the alternator is the cause of your problem. I would check the battery voltage when the ignition switch is _ON_ and _OFF_. You need to have 12.6+V with the ignition switch OFF and 13.3+V with ignition switch ON.

But first do a visual inspection of all the electrical parts and connections and of course trhe fuses/relays etc.


----------



## 97sleeper (May 17, 2006)

i was leavin my friends house and turnin the corner and the car dies, i put it back in drive and try to start it, and nothing happens none of the lights come on fuel pump dont start, nothing. i checked all fuses and relay,none are blown.all the wires from the battery to the alternator are connected and tight and same with the starter. someone told me that the fusible link may be bad but i have never changed one and have no idea where its at or how expensive it is to change


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

Fusible link= fancy name for fuse. I higly doubt its a fuse that is causing the whole car not to have power. You need to start by checking the battery voltage like I stated.


----------



## 97sleeper (May 17, 2006)

so you dont think it is the fusible link, if you do think it is, do you know how to change one and how much they cost?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

YOU NEED TO QUIT CALLING IT A FUSIBLE LINK! YOU ARE CONFUSING YOURSELF! you said you checked all the fuses, so all the fusible links(aka fuses) are ok.


----------



## 97sleeper (May 17, 2006)

ok, i took it to a shop and they said the positive battery cable may need to be replaced, what could be wrong with that?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

http://autozone.com/servlet/UiBroke..._us/0900823d/80/04/b0/e9/0900823d8004b0e9.jsp

check the link


----------



## 97sleeper (May 17, 2006)

but mine doesn't look bad? could it be the problem?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

You need to do a voltage drop test to find out. I would also check te resistance if the cable(s). Check the link and go to "repair guides" fill out the make/model/year and go to engine electrical then starting systems for the voltage drop test.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

It could also be the connector that is attatched to the cable. Not the post on the battery. I've had to replace these on all my Max's. I put on the quick disconnect ones. It makes it a lot easier to remove the battery when I work on it.


----------



## 97sleeper (May 17, 2006)

???? wat is that???


----------



## desigopi (May 31, 2006)

1995 nissan maxima ... i put new Battery andalternator it starts some time and sometimes does not ....... is it with a alarm got to do somethin .. if it is can u tell me how too fix it


----------



## 97sleeper (May 17, 2006)

JNCoRacer said:


> It could also be the connector that is attatched to the cable. Not the post on the battery. I've had to replace these on all my Max's. I put on the quick disconnect ones. It makes it a lot easier to remove the battery when I work on it.


thanks man, that was the problem, the car starts and runs now..thanks for help


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

My brother actually had this problem like a month ago on his car(altima). I cant believe I didnt think about it. Well, atleast you go it fixed.


----------



## 97sleeper (May 17, 2006)

yep, im glad i got it fixed now i dont have to drive an v8 70 miles to work and back....and the truck is bagged so that dont make for a good daily driver...thatnks for all the help guys...


----------

